# Clendenning catfish



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

One of my buddy's is going to clendenning next weekend for catfish.
Can anyone tell me some good spots for them to try? They are elderly and love to catch catfish. They never keep any, they just love catching them.

Thanks in advance for any tips. 

p.s. They fish from a boat.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

It’s been many years since I’ve sat on the bank and catfished......Many moons ago we spent alot of time at Clendening at night along 799 at any one of the pull-offs on the Brushy Fork end of the lake. We used to catch alot of 2-5lb channel cats in this area. Chicken liver, and chubs and suckers either whole or as cut bait was our bait of choice. Thinking back now......I bet its been 25 yrs since I’ve last done this. Hopefully you get some more recent info.


----------



## pgoose (Apr 18, 2004)

TClark said:


> One of my buddy's is going to clendenning next weekend for catfish.
> Can anyone tell me some good spots for them to try? They are elderly and love to catch catfish. They never keep any, they just love catching them.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.
> ...


Just about anywhere you throw a line in, the cats are there.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Boat or no


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

yes, boat.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Big flatheads in brushy fork use bluegills suckers gold fish a few in 40 pound Range some 30 pounders and one big 54 pounder


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks, they are fishing for channels.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

There liable to get a big ol surprise caught numerous channels and then all of sudden your going to battle with a big ol shovelhead good luck


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks all for your reply's.
They got one 18" cat and three 9" cats and that was it.
Can't say i didn't tell them it was the dead sea....lol


----------

